# هندسة علوم الارض (طبوغرافيا-جيولوجيا-مناجم...) من النظري الى الحاسوب



## aidsami (12 فبراير 2012)

*هندسة علوم الارض (طبوغرافيا-جيولوجيا-مناجم...) من النظري الى الحاسوب*​
اهلا بكم يا شباب و الصفحة مفتوحة لمن أراد المساهمة و تبادل المعلومات ،

استفادة طيبة للجميع.


1*- تطبيق1:  
انشاء خطوط الكونتور contouring - lignes de contour topographique 
;و من ثم انشاء السطح الطبوغرافي surface topographique 
*

*1-1 أولا بواسطة برنامج CSMINE*

مدخل للبرنامج و انشاء خطوط الكونتور

حمل الفيديو المتواضع من الرابط التالي

................الملف في المرفقات .................................


تحميل برنامج القراءة ملفات فيديو WRF 

http://www.webex.com/downloadplayerpopup/dlpop.php?os=pc


حمل برنامج *CSMINE* من هنا: 2.66 MB

http://www.mediafire.com/?fhmxlac27h4vdhq



* 2-1 ثانيا ا بواسطة برنامج Autocad LAND *

تمرين تطبيقي شامل بالعربي

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?j1ft3l12ypo17hd


*3-1 ثالثا بواسطة برنامج surpac *

حمل الفيديو من هنا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yKT_iRoFNI



*تمرين للاخوة و الاخوات الاعزاء*

خذ التمرين التطبيقي المذكور في *AUTOCAD LAND* وانجز العمل بواسطة *surpac*

------------------------------------------

دعواتكم بظاهر الغيب أرجوها 


اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا و انفعنا بما علمتنا و زدنا علما - أمين.


----------



## aidsami (3 مارس 2012)

على فكرة الموضوع السابق لا يهم فقط هندسة الطبوغرافية بل يهم عدة مهندسين من فروع مختلفة: هندسة معمارية، مدنية، جيولوجية ، منجمية الخ.


*حل التطبيق السابق الخاص بـــ:*



*رسم الخطوط الكونتورية بواسطة برنامج*
*SURPAC*​

*الخطة:*


1- نسخ المعطيات إلى برنامج EXCEL (مهمة جدا هذه المرحلة- لمن لا يعلمها، تابعوها حتى و إن كنتم غير معنيين بالموضوع-)

2- حفظ الملف بامتداد CSV أي تكون النقطة و الفاصلة ; بين المعطيات 

3- استرداد المعطيات من طرف برنامج surpac

وحفظ ال string برقم 30003 (شكل نقاط)

4 -تحويل ال string الى DTM ( شكل السطح الطبوغرافي )

5- رسم الخطوط الكونتورية.


رابط ملف الفيديو من هنا:
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?5c06dbichdke2yk*


و أعتذر لكم مسبقا عن المشكل الطارئ على مستوى الفأرة-souris , Mousse فهي بها خلل و يلزمها زيارة زميلنا البيطري ههههههههههههههه

الى اللقاء في موضوع أخر من مواضيع تطبيقات حاسوبية على علوم الأرض.

سلام.


----------



## Mr.Bazeen (30 ديسمبر 2012)

بوركت أخي وجزيت عنا خيرا ..

جاري تجربة البرنامج ..


----------



## aidsami (23 أبريل 2013)

بالتوفيق


----------

